# Powerhead w/Adjustable Flow Rate?



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

There are ALOT of powerheads with adjustable flow. Some I can name off the top of my head are:

-Maxijet
-Powerjet
-Minijet
-Micro Pump
-Tunze
-Zoo micro

Almost all powerheads have adjustable flow rate. Now the ones I just listed above, are not as visually appealing as the Koralia. Those I just listed looks like a box.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't think the maxijets are adjustable. Don't remember my mj1200 being adjustable. I know the aquaclear ph's are adjustable


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

Vortech MP10 , mp20 , MP40...........

i have a mp10 in my marine tank and plan to get one for my freshwater also!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

MPevine11 said:


> Vortech MP10 , mp20 , MP40...........
> 
> i have a mp10 in my marine tank and plan to get one for my freshwater also!


These are cool pumps, but see no need for one in a FW tank.. heat is rarely an issue, so I have a really hard time justifying the price. Mind you it would be nice to not have cords running around in my tank, but for that price... damn!


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll go google these and see which one I'm going to get...


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm curious which one you chose and what factors went in to the choice?


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually went with a Petco house brand power head that was on sale. Price was the biggest factor when I actually made the purchase. It's not adjustable, but gets the job done in my 55g.


----------



## Safez (Mar 4, 2011)

Just set yourself an upper limit on how much water your going to turn over... 

For example, it's pointless putting a high power powerhead into a tiny tank. I had a kid in the pet store trying to get me to buy 1000+ LPH internal powerhead for my 120 litre tank effectively turning over the water in the tank 10 times an hour which is scrubbing to the extreme and not to mention would have left Tiger Barbs and Neon Tetras stuck to my filter. 1-2 times an hour on small tanks and no more than 4-5 times on a large tank is sufficient imo...

This is freshwater tanks we're talkin...


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

nokturnalkid said:


> I don't think the maxijets are adjustable. Don't remember my mj1200 being adjustable. I know the aquaclear ph's are adjustable


there are two maxi jets: the powerheads (no flow adjustment) and the utility pumps (all but smallest model have flow adjustment). both can be run externally (again, except small utility). 

i can say that the maxi jet powerheads are extremely reliable, quiet, and energy efficient; i don't have any experience with the utility pumps.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

over_stocked said:


> These are cool pumps, but see no need for one in a FW tank.. heat is rarely an issue, so I have a really hard time justifying the price. Mind you it would be nice to not have cords running around in my tank, *but for that price... damn!*


 
GEZZZ you're right, I just had to look it up.


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice, hope you got a great deal. I've been looking at the Hydor Koralia pumps, they seem to be the best, least expensive, adjustable pumps but I have to admit I've only been researching planted tank equipment for a couple weeks at this point. Looking at those vortechs...I really don't think I'll be dropping that much $$$ on a powerhead anytime soon...


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

are there cheaper alternatives to Vortech magnetic powerheads? I love having most of the system outside the tank, but they are super expensive.


----------

